# need some Help with My Car Looks



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey i have got a sheet of Mesh and am painting the front of my car next week and was thinking while it was off i would add some mesh into parts of it to make it look a little bit better. here are some pictures

By the Way my Car is 1995 Nissan Lucino JJ 3dr Hatch. Ga15de Engine
atm it has 15x7 Wheels, 40ml Cobra Lowered Springs, Monroe Gas Shocks, 3.5 Inch Exhaust Tip(bit loud as we have a Decibel Limit here so is getting changed) and a alright sound system and Apexi Pod
system.
1x 12inch Sound Stream Sub
500w 6x9's
2600 W Amp running sub and 6x9s
6.5inch in doors
and Jvc Headunit that plays cd and dvd and has a screen output and a front usb input, its wicked.

Items to Come, Tinted Lights are rear, new exhaust, Window tinted with 35% Black, New 15x7 White Lightweight Sparco Wheels when i get some wheel nuts that fit

Before



























Option 1








Option 2









I cant do too much as im a 17 Yr Old student Studying a Diploma in Computing


----------



## Patty_ost (Jun 9, 2007)

option 1 is better.. i think option 2 is too much mesh..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

#1, too bad we never got that in the states, that car is very very nice.


----------



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks, there aint too many of the car all you guys have in the states over here, could be something to do with we are righthand drive and you's are left but i dont know. im gonna finish the option 1 this week coming when ive painted the bumper and bonnet. will post pics when done


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i kinda like option 2 because it matches up more with the headlights...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Leave the car the way it is on the exterior. Fix your muffler.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Cobranz said:


> thanks, there aint too many of the car all you guys have in the states over here, could be something to do with we are righthand drive and you's are left but i dont know. im gonna finish the option 1 this week coming when ive painted the bumper and bonnet. will post pics when done


Well of course if it was over here it would be LHD just like any other nissan that is both here and there. That goes for any car really. We have the sentra just the same as you all, sure they have different bumpers and some other cosmetic differences, however they're built on the same chassis however the RHD - LHD wouldn't be why Nissan didn't move that over here.

I'm guessing since they had the 200sx coupe over here they didn't want to also have a hatchback giving 3 different cars off the same chassis? maybe they thought it wouldn't sell over here. Hell who knows why it isn't over here, however it is a pretty cool looking hatch. Does it have a backseat?


----------



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

hey thanks for your replys, the muffler is fixed as the images are about a month old. i have now the white sparco wheels on it. we have the car you call a 200sx coupe here but its just a lucino Coupe here, so there are the 2,4 door version like mine and the coupe here. 

i was planning on getting the tints done this week but they got lost by the courier so more are on the way.

and xbrandonx yes it does have a backseat.

also have the front of the car is primer all ready to be painted as soon as the paint has arrived. will post when finished.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

pretty sweet, and I knew about th lucino


----------



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

Well here they are, update pics, these are of the mags and the painting and meshing ive done. first go at painting with father who is a little experienced but its way better but not perfect.


----------

